# a couple of questions



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon/Franco/Manny,

1. I sent an email to the Cutter Internet site; haven't received a reply yet.

2. Does BMW ever ask dealers what they think customers want? Doubtless you've heard this before, but it would really be nice if a 6-10 _in-dash_ CD could be a standard feature (I know, picky, picky, picky  )


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

I need to know a bit more about Karl Bimmer. Check your e-mail for my response to your inquiry. Thanks.


----------

